# Chris Christensen Tools



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I finally have taken the plunge and ordered the #5 Comb and the small wood pin brush for Brody.

Since I had to have him shaved down I've decided to blame the tools for part of the problem. It can't _*ALL*_ be my ineptitude.

Hopefully I ordered the right comb.

Hopefully they will be as great as you all keep saying they are. I'm still sceptical...it's just a comb...it's not like it'll comb him for me (wouldn't THAT be great!). I didn't get the handle, hopefully I don't need that.

By the time you throw in shipping and taxes it was almost $100 for one brush and one comb! That still seems like a crazy amount to pay for a brush and a comb so I really hope they are as good as everyone keeps saying they are. I wouldn't even consider paying that for a brush and comb for myself. Ha ha


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I got the Christensen Butter Comb - fine and course. I can't remember the number. It was $$, but it's as great as people say. It's all we use (although we blow dry with a pin brush). I didn't get a handle and have no trouble.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

You will love them!!! Those and a bit of corn starch with your diligence and you'll never have another mat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

With 4 Havs, I do all my grooming. I would NEVER ever be able to do it withoug my CC brushes and combs!!! It does seem likea lot of$$$ but they are SO worth it!! You will NOT be disappointed, I promise!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I made the mistake of not believing that the CC tools could be so much better in the beginning, and bought LOTS of tools that I never use, because they just don't work as well. I would have saved LOTS of money if I had listened to everyone hear in the BEGINNING, and just bought the darned CC stuff to start with.:biggrin1:

I actually have two sets now, because it's too much trouble to keep switiching tools from my home grooming basket to my show caddy and back. I have the smaller metal and wood pin brushes for the show caddy, but I still have a regular #5 Buttercomb and a face comb in both.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Tracy that is great investment! At the beginning I bought Madan pin brush and Madan comb. They are cheaper but I do not use them because Roki runs away when he sees that brush. 
I have CC oval metal pin brush, small wood pin brush, buttercomb #005, and small comb for face and feet. That's all I will ever need. 
It takes me 20 minutes (every other day) to groom whole Roki who is in full coat. 
My advice is not to miss grooming although Brody is clipped short. I realized that wood pin brush helps a lot even for skin because it gently massages and stimulates skin. 
Marina&Roki


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They came today! I can already tell I'm going to love the small wood pin brush. It's so gentle. I'm at work, but I gave Brody a quick, gentle going over with it and he seemed to like it!

The tines on the comb are so much longer than the ones on the comb I was using. I can see how that would make a big difference. Right now his hair is too short for the comb to really be much use, but I do think it is going to be easier with that one.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I must add that when Luci chewed half of the pins out of her new wooden pin brush, I sent it back to CC for repair and they did not charge me a cent - even for postage. Now that is service that is worth paying more for!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw up up a comparison photo of my old comb vs the CC one.

There's a big difference in size.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome picture Tracy!!  glad you got your goodies!!
I'd be lost without my CC buttercomb!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What is it that makes the CC brushes/combs so wonderful? I'm getting my puppy in 3 weeks, so haven't started buying "supplies" yet. But definitely want to buy 1 set, not 15 sets! I just don't understand how these are so different. I do see the comb tine length would be an advantage. Any help would be appreciated.

Pat


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I LOVE the wood pin brush!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> What is it that makes the CC brushes/combs so wonderful? I'm getting my puppy in 3 weeks, so haven't started buying "supplies" yet. But definitely want to buy 1 set, not 15 sets! I just don't understand how these are so different. I do see the comb tine length would be an advantage. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Pat


The comb has highly polished tines with rounded tips. They don't catch and pull the hair like other combs do, making it easier making it easier for the comb to glide through the hair. This means that it's more comfrotable for the dog, and you lose less hair in grooming.

The metal pin brushes have more highy polished tips than any I've found. This makes them more comfortable on the skin, so the dogs don't squirm to get away as much.

The wood pin brushes are even better... They don't scratch the skin AT ALL, and actually feel like a nice massage. grehound also makes a wood pin brush, but it is even more expensive, and I haven't tried it. I HAVE tried Greyhound combs, and they don't glide through the hair like a CC comb does.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I totally agree with the last poster. Don't waste your $$ on other products. We all thought we could too, but all ended up eventually buying the CC stuff anyway. I bet many others would agree with me.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks. You've sure made my purchases easier. I'm not trying to re-invent the wheel. I'll go with your advise.

Pat


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the CC pin brush and the pins are starting to come out and the pins seem to be pushing back into the brush cushion. I've contacted CC but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> I have the CC pin brush and the pins are starting to come out and the pins seem to be pushing back into the brush cushion. I've contacted CC but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


I haven't had a metal pin brush of ANY brand that hasn't done this over time. I think it goes with the territory. I had a tine break on my original Buttercomb. I e-mailed them, and they had a new Butter comb in my hands in only a few days. Ioffered to sent the old one back to show them what had happened, and they said not to bother. So I now have an extra Buttercomb. Yes, it is missing a tooth, but it is fine for my travel box. I couldn't be happier with their customer service.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad everyone had better customer service than I did. Maybe I caught them on a bad day!! I only have two dogs that I brush and one is a puppy. I've had the brush around 6 months and really expected it to hold up better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I got the fifty pound staggered tooth comb and never use it. The wooden pin brush-I use that all the time on them. My FAVorite item from CC is Peace & Kindness spray-it's amazing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Another reason to love the CC comb is that, it feels good in your hand, the long tines glide trough the hair and gets down to the base of the hair. The comb is great at isolating a knot. 

I get upset when I cannot fine my CC comb and the face comb...you don't want to see me upset, tight and anxious looking around for my missing combs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Another reason to love the CC comb is that, it feels good in your hand, the long tines glide trough the hair and gets down to the base of the hair. The comb is great at isolating a knot.
> 
> I get upset when I cannot fine my CC comb and the face comb...you don't want to see me upset, tight and anxious looking around for my missing combs.


That's why I have two of each... i hardly ever lose both sets at the same time!ound:


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

GrannyMouse said:


> I have the CC pin brush and the pins are starting to come out and the pins seem to be pushing back into the brush cushion. I've contacted CC but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


Update - I talked with someone higher than the customer service person I originally contacted and they are replacing my brush.


----------



## sheabella (Mar 18, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> I got the fifty pound staggered tooth comb and never use it. The wooden pin brush-I use that all the time on them. My FAVorite item from CC is Peace & Kindness spray-it's amazing.


Ha ha ha!! ound:

I ordered that one as well before I found this forum. Fifty pounds describes it very well!!


----------

